
Spying in America How Edward Snowden Changed History - p01926
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21714318-damning-account-devastating-intelligence-breach-how-edward-snowden-changed
======
p01926
Some nuance, but still a biased hit piece. Particularly ugly is when the
author dismisses Glenn Greenwald's journalist status, which is beyond doubt,
and designates him a mere digital-privacy activist.

The Economist have a history of publishing polarising articles, for and
against, regarding Snowden. This book review is likely the work of Edward
Lucas (TE's Energy Editor) who has himself written a book alleging Snowden has
ties to the FSB (Russian intelligence, formerly the KGB).

